# The Angels Mortis



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

This is my Blood Angels Successor Chapter 'The Angels Mortis' They are a standard red armour but with a purple left shoulder pad. The death company are black and red but with purple trimmed shoulders and armour. The sergeants of squads will be gold.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

So, uh, any pics? We can't leave feedback if we can't see them.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

All the units have been undercoated with red spray paint, then washed. All the death company are still very WIP, more highlights and washes to do and the terminators,tac and devistator squads all need finishing aswell.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> So, uh, any pics? We can't leave feedback if we can't see them.


Pictures up now (Y) just took me some time to actually get them up due to technical problems 

-ste-


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah okay. Nice job, but there seems to be a bit of a light issue with the first two pics.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Ah okay. Nice job, but there seems to be a bit of a light issue with the first two pics.


Yeah i noticed that after id posted them up :/ im a pretty naff photographer  haha i will wait till i finish the death company now before i post them up though so they look better  

thanks aswell for the comments 

any C & C at all? or ideas i could go about using?

-ste-


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm following this as I want to see how the Space Hulk Terminators turn out.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm following this as I want to see how the Space Hulk Terminators turn out.


ok, you can see the genestealer holding terminator whos painted in one if the pics




-ste-


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Finished off my Death Company and a terminator SGT w/Heavy flamer 

Once again i apologise for poor photos


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like 'em, if you could move them infront of somwthing with kess detail it might make your high lights and washes show through.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

From what I can see I like them, but move them away from the red backgrounds. A plain white or light blue background would help alot.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, put them in front a plain background. Too much colour is washing out all the detail on the mini. A sheet of paper would do the trick, anything with less detail and less colour.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice death company, looks awesome.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers guys, will get a big sheet of white paper from Asda or the like to stick behind them for future photos  also what do you think about the idea for golden sergeants? like my terminators and devestator?

-ste-


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i like the idea, it makes them stand out more, and they are more recognisable

it really pays off if you spend extra time on sgt's and characters, and from what i can see its looking good so far

cheers

edd


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

UPdate - Have finnished my devestators and have jsut ordered some Sanguinary guard and astorath the grim  will have pictures up on sunday  

-ste-


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Terminator sergeant is done from the second squad, dred needs some more work but il post up what i'v done 


-ste-


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, today i was rather bored with the AOBR dreadnought pictured above. Soo i used some COD and Tyranid claws and my Space hulk dead termie on throne to create a librarian dred . 
I will post some pics of him up later on, still needs heavy Green stuffing and painting. he is undercoated in gold at the moment and has lots of gaps and rips from where iv cut out the front of the dreadnought to make him. 


-ste-


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is that the one that is posted in the other part of the hobby section?
If so it looks amazing, and you should link it in here so everyone can see your creation.

One thing, I am relatively new to 40k... being a fantasy man, but I have never heard of a libby dread. Is it a count as model? If so, for what?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Lib-dread is one of the ridiculous units in the BA codex.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i know but i couldnt resists having an AV 13 librarian with a Str 10 power weapon lol any who heres a picture from my other post 

-ste-


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice! good idea 

+ rep!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

update: just sprayed up my sanguinary guard and my Dante, will post pics up soon 

-ste-


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

After a long while of doing and of my angels mortis here is one of my tactical sergeants armed with power axe and combi plasma which i have stuck on the axe similar to a custodes style weapon.


----------

